# What does ReWire do?



## Mike Marino (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have Sibelius 6 and Logic Express 9. I know that Sibelius can run in ReWire mode, linking it with LEx. I don't understand what that does or what the benefit would be.

As of now, if I write something in Sibelius first, I'll export the MIDI information, then open that as a session in Logic. The problem I've run into is if I want to make any significant changes, I have to roll back and forth, making changes within Logic and Sibelius. IS that something that ReWire gets rid of?

If I have both programs open (via ReWire)...and I completely re-write a cello and horn passage in Sibelius (for instance), would the changes I make in Sibelius change in Logic as well, realtime???

Thanks!
- Mike


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Mike, I am sorry don't understand between Sibelius & your DAW. But my experience about ReWire between Propellerhead Reason together with Cubase, it will be a powerful ideas, I can use Reason's soundsbank and directly record them to my Cubase easily. That's why until now I don't own Omnisphere (maybe someday) because synths & orchestral in Reason IMHO has a good sounds.

Best,


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 12, 2011)

ReWire doesn't have anything to do with that, Mike. It locks two programs, sends MIDI from the master to the slave, and streams audio from the slave into the master's mixer.


----------



## Pochflyboy (Jul 12, 2011)

It basically syncs two audio programs together. U push the play button on one and it starts them together synced. U push stop... they both stop. It is a way of using multiple programs for one project and routing audio between them.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 12, 2011)

I see. So Joseph, you use Sibelius, right? What are some ways that you're incorporating the two programs? Are you writing your strings stuff in Sibelius using the sound-sets from Jonathan Loving, then putting some of the percussive stuff or loop based material through your DAW, then melding the two?

- Mike


----------

